# BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

Redaktionell

*BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch 
 ANGLERDEMO kämpft!​*
*BILD bringt Reportage und Video zum Thema Dorsch und Angelverbote. Ein privater Angler, Lars Wernicke, macht sich auf, um gegen Politik und Faktenignoranz das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt zu bekämpfen. 
Während die Verbände wie DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm schlafen und jede Öffentlichkeitsarbeit verweigern, während Politik wie im schleswig - holsteinischen Landtag zum Thema quer durch alle Parteien versagt, erreicht die Initiative ANGLERDEMO die Öffentlichkeit. *

Kommentar zu Bericht und Video der BILD:
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/dorsch/dorsch_ostseereportage-53944084.bild.html

*Eines vorweg*
Selbst der Wissenschaftler des anglerfeindlichen, am Tropf der Regierung hängenden  Thünen Institutes (Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler), Dr. Harry Strehlow, machte eindeutig klar:
*"Also es gibt jetzt KEINE WISSENSCHAFTLICHE BEGRÜNDUNG, warum man diese Schutzgebiete bräuchte, um die Bestandssituation beim Dorsch zu unterstützen"*

*Schlechte Recherche oder schlechte Darstellung?*
Unter dem reisserischen Titel "Kampf um den Dorsch" hat die BILD in meinen Augen aber schlecht recherchiert oder verschweigt, dass das Angelverbot in den AWZ (hier Fehmarnbelt) FÜR ALLE FISCHARTEN UND ALLE ANGELMETHODEN UND ALLE ANGLER gilt!

Und eben REIN GAR NICHTS mit Dorschschutz zu tun hat!!

Und zwar *weder *nach den Vorgaben der EU für die Schutzgebiete!
*Noch* rechtlich/politisch (denn da ist nicht Ministerin Hendricks, sondern die EU mit dem Dorschmanagement der GFP zuständig!)!

Leider hat also der Reporter der BILD nicht richtig recherchiert oder es bewusst verschwiegen, dass Ministerin Hendricks hier eindeutig faktisch, rechtlich und politisch falsch lag! 
Jedenfalls dann, wenn sie für Angelverbote - die in dem Gebiet für ALLE Fischarten und ALLE Angelmethoden gelten - als Grund den Dorschschutz angibt!

*Die Stimmen der Angler zum Angelverbot*
Da waren selbst die interviewten Angler besser informiert und im Bilde als der BILDreporter - dankenswerterweise wurden deren Aussagen nicht rausgeschnitten!
Als sie klar machten, dass Angler mit ihren kleinen Ködern das Gebiet NICHT schädigen (denn das wäre ein Schutzgrund!)!

Vor allem nicht, wenn gleichzeitig Schleppnetze durchgehen dürfen und eine Fehmarnbeltquerung im Gebiet gebaut wird. Und auch sonst jedes Schiff, von Tankern über Fischerei bis Militär da durch darf!
Und NUR ANGLER UND ANGELN verboten und ausgesperrt werden als "Schutz" (von was eigentlich? NICHT der Dorsche wohlgemerkt, siehe oben!!)!

*Baglimit*
Dass zum Thema Baglimit Dr. Strehlow wieder vom zusammengebrochenen Bestand beim Dorsch fabulierte, während gleichzeitig immer mehr Jungdorsche von Anglern und Fischern gefangen werden, welche dem angeblich "verschwundenen Jahrgang" angehören, das muss man leider hinnehmen. 
Da es keine seriöse(re)n anderen Quellen gibt. 
Und ebenso, dass bei Unfällen massenweise Dorsche tot auftreiben, die es laut "Wissenschaft am Regierungstropf" weder in Zahl noch Größe so geben dürfte ( Massenhaft tote Fische am Eckernförder Ostseestrand ).

Ebenso wird aber im Bericht verschwiegen bzw. nicht mal angesprochen, dass Angler ein automatisches Baglimit haben!
Weil Angler weniger angeln gehen bei weniger Dorschbestand! 
Und Angler eh automatisch weniger fangen, wenn es weniger Dorsch gibt, da sie nur aktive Fische fangen können (im Gegensatz zum Schleppnetz beispielsweise)!
Es geht hier rein um den psychologischen Aspekt, der dem Angeltourismus schadet, warum man als vernünftiger Mensch gegen ein gesetzliches Baglimit ist! 


*Hier gehts zum Video:*



http://www.bild.de/video/clip/dorsch/angelverbot-ostseereportage-53742868.bild.html


*Fazit:*

*Insgesamt kein guter Film/Video*, da in meinen Augen nicht sauber und vollständig recherchiert und dargestellt wurde.

*Insgesamt kein schlechter Film/Video,* da in meinen Augen klar wurde, *dass es KEINE WISSENSCHAFTLICHE BEGRÜNDUNG für das Angelverbot wegen Dorschschutz gibt!*

Klar wurde aber leider auch hier wieder, an Hand der Politikerstimmen, wie wenig sach- und faktenorientiert Politik gemacht wird. 
Hendricks fabuliert von Dorschschutz, der weder faktisch noch rechtlich/politisch was mit Angelverboten zu tun hat. 

Ingo Gädechens von der CDU kämpft zwar als Bundestagsabgeordneter für Angler und gegen die Verbote!

Er sollte aber einfach mal den kurzen Dienstweg zu seiner CDU-Fraktion in der Regierung von  Schleswig Holstein nehmen!

Deren Abgeordneter Jensen auch öffentlich im Landtagsvideo zugab, dass es KEINE HALTBAREN Gründe für das Angelverbot gibt!

Man aber aus reinem Machtwillen und Koalitionsräson NICHT GEGEN DAS ANGELVERBOT STIMMEN WILL:
Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!

*Da Verbände, Politik und leider auch "Wissenschaft" hier rein ideologisch und faktenfrei, aber ebenso machtgetrieben wie inkompetent agieren, kann man Lars Wernicke nur loben, der mit der Initiative ANGLERDEMO als einziger versucht, hier klar mit Fakten etwas für Angler zu erreichen.*

Angesichts der Umstände und der faktenfreien Ideologiepolitik sollte es aber spätestens jetzt jedem Angler klar sein, dass hier nur Klagen helfen. 

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Bild Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

*Wer Anglerdemo bei der Klage unterstützen will, hat dazu viele Möglichkeiten*​
Angler gegen Angelverbotsverordnung! Spenden für Klage gegen Angelverbote



> *Konto: WiSH e.V. , Verwendungszweck: "Anglerdemo", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15
> https://www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke*
> 
> ANGLERDEMO




Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote! Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!






*Schnurkauf bei Fisherman`s Partner hilft ANGLERDEMO!*


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Wir sind mit der Reportage bei der BILD Zeitung ein Risiko eingegangen- das wussten wir von Beginn an. Uns war es jedoch wichtig, die breite Bevölkerung über dieses Thema zu informieren. Das ist uns hiermit gelungen.

Es war uns auch klar, dass wir kein Werbevideo für unser Hobby erhalten, denn dafür haben wir Fachzeitschriften.

Natürlich hätten wir uns eine Reportage gewünscht, wo noch deutlicher wird, dass das Angelverbot nichts mit dem Dorschbestand zu tun hat (weiß das überhaupt die Ministerin?) und das Baglimit auch nicht den Beständen dient. Das wissen jedoch nicht einmal viele Angler, wie soll also ein Reporter der BILD Zeitung das verstehen? Das ist ein komplexes Thema und die BILD Zeitung hat von Beginn an klargestellt, dass man neutral an die Sache rangeht. Das haben die Jungs gemacht und aus ihrer Sicht stellt sich die Situation so dar.

Ich sehe das Video nicht negativ - auch wenn es sicherlich besser bzw. mehr für uns hätte sein können - und glaube, dass wir mit der BILD Zeitung den richtigen und einen wichtigen Schritt gegangen sind!

Das Thema ist in der BILD Zeitung- ein Erfolg oder nicht? 

Und der letzte Satz "Bild wird berichten" zeigt, dass das Thema mit der Reportage nicht beendet ist! Wir stehen auch weiterhin im Kontakt mit der Redaktion.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Richtig, schrieb ich ja:


> *Insgesamt kein schlechter Film/Video,* da in meinen Augen klar wurde, *dass es KEINE WISSENSCHAFTLICHE BEGRÜNDUNG für das Angelverbot wegen Dorschschutz gibt!*



Leider stimmt eben auch das:


> *Insgesamt kein guter Film/Video*, da in meinen Augen nicht sauber und vollständig recherchiert und dargestellt wurde.


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Was deutlich wird, ist dass die Ministerin es bis heute nicht verstanden hat!


----------



## Luidor (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Was mir sehr gut gefallen hat ist das hier auch die unterschiedlichen Facetten der Anglerschaft dargestellt wurden.
 Nicht nur bärbeißige alte Männer mit schmuddeligen Sachen, sondern das junge Mädchen und die Frau neben ihrem angelnden Mann.
 Da wir auch wissen das es sich hier, entgegen aller Beteuerungen niemals die Bild zu lesen, um eine Redaktion handelt die eine breite Masse der Bevölkerung erreicht, bin ich durchaus positiv überrascht.
 Frau Hendricks jedenfalls war die traurigste Gestalt des ganzen Berichts. :m


----------



## Oviwahn (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Die Reportage mag ja mangelhaft sein, aber für den durchschnittlichen Bürger zeigt es das Problem dennoch sehr gut auf. Man könnte auch sagen kurz und knapp.
Und es stellt auch gut die Unverhältnismäßigkeit zu dem Berufsfischern dar. Hätte zwar noch etwas deutlicher sein können, aber es kommt rüber was rüber kommen muss.


----------



## Ørret (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Konnte das Video leider noch nicht anschauen aber fest steht das ihr in der Bild seid......das hat der BV der für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bezahlt wird noch nie geschafft!!!!!
Deren Leserbriefe werden ja noch nicht einmal gedruckt oder von ihrer albernen Fisch des Jahres Kampange da liest man auch nichts.

Ihr von Anglerdemo  macht das schon super #6


----------



## allegoric (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Ich finde das Video gar nicht so schlecht. Klar am Anfang denkt man als neutraler Zuschauer: "Die Angler sollten mal zurückstecken bei den sinkenden Beständen." Aber gerade der Verlauf und das Ende zeigen eigentlich, dass es Willkür ist, wenn dort weiterhin die normale Fischerei betrieben werden kann und keine rechtliche Grundlage herrscht. Ich finde die letzten Sätze sehr gut formuliert und ich finde Bild hat entgegen sonstiger Berichterstattung objektiv dargestellt und lässt dem Zuschauer seine Meinung. Ich finds gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Was deutlich wird, ist dass die Ministerin es bis heute nicht verstanden hat!


DAS sowieso!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Nochmal:
Absolut klasse, dass ANGLERDEMO (im Gegensatz zu den schlafenden, hauptbetroffenen, von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlten Verbänden (DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm) hier unbezahlt in seiner Freizeit die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit macht, für welche die Verbände bezahlt werden, DAS IST MEHR ALS SUPER!!

Und ja, es ist insgesamt NICHT SCHLECHT, Artikel und Video!

Aber leider, siehe Vermischung Dorschschutz und Angelverbote, auch NICHT GUT!!

GUT ist/war der Einsatz von Lars.
Deutlich verbesserungswürdig ist die Arbeit der BILD
Unsäglich bleibt Politik, "Wissenschaft", Schützer und Verbände...

Aber eines ist es auch ganz klar:
Mehr und besser ALS ALLES, was versagende und inkompetente Politik und genau solche Verbände jemals hinkriegen werden.

Siehe auch Klage - wo sind die Verbanditen da mit Unterstützung ???


----------



## geomas (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Deutlich verbesserungswürdig ist die Arbeit der BILD
> ...



Das stimmt schon so seit gut 65 Jahren ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Ich kanns nur im Bereich Angelpolitik beurteilen und würde mir mehr nie anmaßen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Ørret schrieb:


> Konnte das Video leider noch nicht anschauen aber fest steht das ihr in der Bild seid......das hat der BV der für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bezahlt wird noch nie geschafft!!!!!
> Deren Leserbriefe werden ja noch nicht einmal gedruckt oder von ihrer albernen Fisch des Jahres Kampange da liest man auch nichts.
> 
> Ihr von Anglerdemo  macht das schon super #6


Absolut richtig (an die Leserbriefgeschichte als Beweis für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Frau Dr. hab ich schon gar nicht mehr gedacht - you made my Day!!)


----------



## GreyShade (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Luidor schrieb:


> Was mir sehr gut gefallen hat ist das hier auch die unterschiedlichen Facetten der Anglerschaft dargestellt wurden.
> Nicht nur bärbeißige alte Männer mit schmuddeligen Sachen, sondern das junge Mädchen und die Frau neben ihrem angelnden Mann.
> Da wir auch wissen das es sich hier, entgegen aller Beteuerungen niemals die Bild zu lesen, um eine Redaktion handelt die eine breite Masse der Bevölkerung erreicht, bin ich durchaus positiv überrascht.
> Frau Hendricks jedenfalls war die traurigste Gestalt des ganzen Berichts. :m



Das junge Mädchen ist mein Sohn... ;-)

Greetz, 
 Grey


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



GreyShade schrieb:


> Das junge Mädchen ist mein Sohn... ;-)
> 
> Greetz,
> Grey



Und angeln kann er- und ist zugleich ein cooler, netter Typ!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



GreyShade schrieb:


> Das junge Mädchen ist mein Sohn... ;-)
> 
> Greetz,
> Grey



coool  - Boardies sind überall....


----------



## Hezaru (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Anglerdemo, ihr habt es geschafft das BILD darüber berichtet, ich finde das ist ein Riesenerfolg.
Damit ist das Thema in der breiten Öffentlichkeit angekommen und der Zusatz  "Wir berichten weiter" ist ja auch nicht schlecht.
Es gibt ja auch Tussen (mir fällt der Name grade nicht ein):q da werden nicht mal Leserbriefe veröffentlicht.
Wie pervers das ist das Gummifische draussen bleiben müssen und Schleppnetze weiter den Grund im "Schutzgebiet" umpflügen dürfen ist mir zu wenig durchgekommen, kann man aber vom Reporter noch nicht erwarten.
Aber er wird dranbleiben, ich denke da kommt schon noch was.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Aber er wird dranbleiben, ich denke da kommt schon noch was.


Zumindest hat er sich hier zum mitlesen schon angemeldet, wenns  kein Fakeaccount ist. 

Ja, ich denke, er kann und wird das besser machen mit mehr fundierten Infos (>> auf Lars hören und so...)..

Wir werden sehen, berichten und kommentieren...


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Jetzt hoffen wir noch auf eine Seite in der bundesweiten Print Ausgabe- ich hoffe, dass es klappt. Es sieht zumindest wohl ganz gut aus #6.

Ich werde mir morgen mal eine BILD Zeitung kaufen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

#6#6#6

Allemal besser als ein nicht veröffentlichter Leserbrief (wars nicht in der Süddeutschen?) von Frau Dr. H-K........
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Hezaru (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Du bist ja schon seit Jahren an solche Themen dran und in der Materie drin. In drei Tagen kann man das nicht aufarbeiten.
Deshalb beurteile ich die Reportage auch deutlich positiver als du.
Die Kernausage ist eigentlich deutlich ausgefallen, ohne Vorkenntnisse kann man damit aber wenig anfangen.
Beispiel Hendricks:
Wir müssen die Fische schützen, kleine Einschränkung, 80% dürfen ja weiter beangelt werden.
Keine Vorkenntnisse: Ja toll, wir müssen die Fische schützen, Nachhaltigkeit, super..

Vorkenntnisse, Betroffene vor Ort: Wie Lars gesagt hat, wir müssen drausen bleiben und im Anglerschutzgebiet wird mit Schleppnetzen abgeräumt und jeder Beifang ist tot. Beim Angeln wird der Haken herausgedreht und Tschüss.

Ich: Der Alxxx gehört die Pension gestrichen und auf Harz4 gekürzt. Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung und nicht relevant.

Die Action der Anglerdemo könnte sich sogar zu einem Aufbruchsignal für deutsche Angler entwickeln sich nicht alles gefallen zu lassen. Leider interessieren sich deutsche Angler für sowas nicht, dafür hat man ja Verbände. Spende ist unterwegs.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

ok, kann ich so mit leben, Hezaru!!


----------



## Skyflash (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Ich muss sagen das war das erste mal das ich die Bild seit meiner Lehre angefast habe.Kann mann nur hoffen das der Bericht gut und Hart zuschlägt und mehr Leute zum Nachdenken anregt.


----------



## Jose (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

blöd ist nicht für angler, blöd ist gegen spd.
und im zweifel für die auflage.

falscher freund


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Die ganze Aktion ist um so wichtiger, wo jetzt alle möglichen Typen aus der SPD von Koalitionen aus Schwarz/Grün mit SPD-Duldung oder "Uganda-Koalition" (Schwarz/Rot/Grün) faseln, weil die Grünen ja zu zukunftsgewandt und wichtig wären. Ich dachte, die SPD wäre mal die Partei der "kleine Leute" gewesen. Aus der Schicht kommen viele Angler. Scheint eine Weile her zu sein ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

ALLE Parteien sind von inkompetent bis anglerfeindlich und arbeiten da nachgewiesen rein faktenfrei:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332240

Natürlich sind SPD und GRÜNE die größten Anglerfeinde...

Ob man im Gegensatz zu den andern Parteien da über Stellen vor oder nach dem Komma diskutiert, darüber lass ich mit mir reden.

Davon ab bringt BILD durch Lars und Anglerdemo das Thema in die Bevölkerung - das was Verbanditen seit Jahren versäumen.

Bei allen Versäumnissen des Berichtes bleibt das zu loben.


----------



## Ørret (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

So konnte es endlich anschauen...Das Schlusswort von Lars bringt's voll auf den Punkt#6#6#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ALLE Parteien sind von inkompetent bis anglerfeindlich und arbeiten da nachgewiesen rein faktenfrei:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332240
> 
> Natürlich sind SPD und GRÜNE die größten Anglerfeinde...
> ...



Meine Meinung: Grüne sind Feinde jeder Naturnutzung, die SPD teils auch (Beispiel Hendricks). Für die anderen Parteien sind Angler u.ä. Fraktionen Verhandlungsmasse, die schnell aufgegeben wird, solange es nicht um kommerzielle Aspekte geht (und selbst da werden Fehler gemacht, siehe die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung des Meeresangeln im Vergleich zu den Arbeitsplätzen in der Küstenfischerei).


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Die Action der Anglerdemo könnte sich sogar zu einem Aufbruchsignal für deutsche Angler entwickeln sich nicht alles gefallen zu lassen. Leider interessieren sich deutsche Angler für sowas nicht, dafür hat man ja Verbände. Spende ist unterwegs.



Danke! Man darf niemals vergessen, dass bei uns alles "handmade" auf finanzieller Sparflamme läuft und alles "nebenbei". 

Wir denken, dass man mit Herzblut und ausreichend finanziellen Mitteln doch schon einiges für uns Angler auf deutscher und europäischer Ebene bewegen könnte. Ideen haben wir mehr als genug.

So etwas können wir auch nicht für immer machen, da einfach die Zeit fehlt und auch die finanziellen Mittel. So tragen wir zum Beispiel alle unsere persönlichen Auslagen aus der eigenen Tasche, sei es Fahrtkosten, Hotelübernachtungen oder auch zum Beispiel unsere "Love the sea" Shirts. 

Alle Spenden haben wir ausschließlich für Aktivitäten bzw. die jetzigen Spenden seit September für die Klage eingesetzt.

Alle Kosten laufen transparent über eine Kostenstelle bei der WiSH.

Nebenbei arbeiten wir aktuell an einem Filmprojekt für den Angeltourismus. Die Finanzierung dafür haben wir nebenbei auf die Beine gestellt, unabhängig von den Spenden.

Der Film wird durch freiwillige Angler unterstützt, die sich für uns für Filmaufnahmen zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

Wenn alles nach Plan läuft - und so sieht es aktuell aus - wird der Film am 02.Dezember um 18.00 Uhr online gehen. Natürlich hier im Anglerboard und auf unserer Facebook- Seite.

Eine neue Homepage für den Angeltourismus - eine Infoseite - ist ebenfalls in Vorbereitung. Die Seite geht zeitnah online und wird Step by Step mit Leben gefüllt. Ziel ist es unter einer Adresse im Netz alle notwendigen Infos zum Meeresangeln zu finden und das vernünftig, ausführlich und übersichtlich. Die Seite soll dann auch nach Wünschen und Vorstellungen von Anglern erweitert werden. 

Es bleibt spannend. Wir haben Spaß bei diesem Projekt "Initiative Anglerdemo"- ich glaube das ist mit entscheidend für das Ergebnis! Beeindruckend ist auch der Zuspruch von Anglern aus ganz Deutschland und die Unterstützung der Menschen vor Ort. 

Wenn wir dann mit dem Bericht in der BILD noch mehr Menschen erreichen können, kommen wir unseren Zielen Stück für Stück näher und werden auch in einigen Jahren noch an der Ostsee angeln dürfen und können.


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Jose schrieb:


> blöd ist nicht für angler, blöd ist gegen spd.



Naja, die BILD ist auch keine Angelzeitung!



Jose schrieb:


> und im zweifel für die auflage.



Sicherlich auch kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal der BILD Zeitung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

wer niemand erreicht, erreicht nix..



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wenn alles nach Plan läuft - und so sieht es aktuell aus - wird der Film am 02.Dezember um 18.00 Uhr online gehen. Natürlich hier im Anglerboard und auf unserer Facebook- Seite


Wir werden wie immer mit unseren Mitteln helfen, das zu verbreiten!

Ehrensache!


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir werden wie immer mit unseren Mitteln helfen, das zu verbreiten!
> 
> Ehrensache!



Wissen wir doch, DANKE! 

Und der Film ist echt geil geworden #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Ihr könnt sowas ja auch - im Gegensatz zu DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH oder LAV-MeckPomm und Konsorten ;-))


----------



## Hezaru (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Grüne sind Feinde jeder Naturnutzung, die SPD teils auch (Beispiel Hendricks). Für die anderen Parteien sind Angler u.ä. Fraktionen Verhandlungsmasse, die schnell aufgegeben wird, solange es nicht um kommerzielle Aspekte geht (und selbst da werden Fehler gemacht, siehe die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung des Meeresangeln im Vergleich zu den Arbeitsplätzen in der Küstenfischerei).



Ja, wir sind nur Verhandlungsmasse.
Wichtig währe wenn Parteien begreifen würden wieviel Stimmenpotential wir sind inklusive Kutter und provitierenden Gewerbe.
Aber der Kernpunkt ist immer noch weshalb Angler mit Gummifischchen den Meeresboden zerstöhren und die Grundschleppnetze angeblich nicht.
Es geht darum um Angeln in ganz D mit Wischi Waschi  Argumenten einzuschränken.
Bei uns geht es um die Sandachse Franken da oben gibt es halt andere "Argumente".
Wir dürfen ja offiziell auch nur Vogelfutter in Flüssen besetzen.
Das sagt aus wie weit wir offiziell schon sind.


----------



## Wander-HH (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



> Bild wird berichten ...


Was will man mehr und wenn Bild es auch noch überregional - was Sinn macht - veröffentlicht?:vik:


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Morgen bundesweit auf Seite 7. Gerade bestätigt bekommen!


----------



## Franz_16 (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Morgen bundesweit auf Seite 7. Gerade bestätigt bekommen!



Sehr gut! #6 #6 #6


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Morgen bundesweit auf Seite 7. Gerade bestätigt bekommen!


#6#6#6

 ich frag mich ernsthaft, wie man das nebenbei erreicht und a D....
die dafür bezahlt werden, die schaffens nicht mal auf ne Seite der Regionalausgabe der "SH linkes Ufer"

 Gruß aus dem Arzgebirg
 Glück Auf!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Jetzt ist der Bericht auch auf der Startseite von Bild Online #6


----------



## Ørret (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Geile Sache!  Wäre ich der Reporter gewesen hätte ich die Hendricks Lüge noch mehr auseinander genommen. Aber nun gut.....tolle Sache Sache das das Thema es in die Bild geschafft hat#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> ich frag mich ernsthaft, wie man das nebenbei erreicht und a D....
> die dafür bezahlt werden, die schaffens nicht mal auf ne Seite der Regionalausgabe der "SH linkes Ufer"
> ...


Und ihr wundert euch über meine Haltung zu den Verbanditen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Morgen bundesweit auf Seite 7. Gerade bestätigt bekommen!


#6#6#6


----------



## Netzebandt (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Nach der Ostseereise: Mein Kommentar
Der Dorsch ist überall
Der beliebteste Ostseefisch der Deutschen ist im Bestand bedroht. Das Bundesumweltministerium verhängt Angelverbote. Die Freizeitfischer sind sauer. Klingt nach einem Konflikt, wie man ihn erwarten kann. Aber wer genau hinschaut, der erkennt, was *falsch läuft *in der deutschen Politik.
Denn unbestritten helfen konkrete Fangquoten dem Fischbestand. Die Verbotszonen aber gelten nur für Angler – nicht für die kommerziellen Fischtrawler. Vor allem aber ist die Wirksamkeit der Schutzzonen *wissenschaftlich nicht belegt*. Sie ist sogar höchst fraglich.
Die großen Fische im Diesel-Skandal lässt man vom Haken. 
Die Angler dagegen haben keine starke Lobby, keine Luxusbüros rund um den Reichstag. Mit denen kann man es ja machen. Die nächste Regierung hat jetzt die Chance, es besser zu machen. Es geht zwar „nur“ um ein paar Zehntausend Angler, um einen schmalen Streifen an der Küste. Aber es auch darum, *nachvollziehbare Politik* zu liefern. Bundesweit.

Die Reportage:
http://www.bild.de/…/dorsch_ostseereportage-53944084.bild.h…


----------



## Luidor (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



GreyShade schrieb:


> Das junge Mädchen ist mein Sohn... ;-)
> 
> Greetz,
> Grey



Moin Grey

 meine große Tochter hat genau die gleiche Mütze mit Stern, deshalb bin ich von nem Mädel ausgegangen :q:q

 Grüße


----------



## Ørret (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

So isses Stefan....hoffe mal Bild wird auch weiterhin darüber berichten:q


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Danke Stefan! Ich habe Deinen Kommentar noch einmal ergänzt #6

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10213442720235400&id=1022096202&_rdr#10213442839598384


----------



## Franz_16 (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Danke für deinen Kommentar Stefan und herzlich Willkommen im Forum. 
Finde ich prima, dass du dich einem so komplexen Thema angenommen hast #6

Hendricks wird in der Reportage mit zwei Aussagen zitiert:



> "Zu den Schutzzonen in Nord- und Ostsee waren wir durch EU-Vorgaben gezwungen."



Was sie nicht sagt: Es gibt seitens der EU überhaupt keine Forderung nach einem Angelverbot. Man hätte diese Schutzzone genausogut ohne ein Angelverbot umsetzen können. Das Angelverbot wurde ausschließlich im Hendricks-Ministerium erdacht und erfunden - anstatt das wenigstens zuzugeben wird immer fälschlicherweise die EU vorgeschoben. 




> "Das Angelverbot gelte an ausgewählten Riffen und Sandbänken, den Kinderstuben der Dorsche. Deren Bestand sei bedroht, so Hendricks."



Das ist in mehrerlei Hinsicht völliger Stuss. 
Erstens ist das Schutzgebiet viieeeel zu klein um irgendeine messbare Auswirkung auf den Bestand zu haben - darin sind sich ausnahmsweise alle einig.

Zweitens gehts beim Angelverbot ja überhaupt nicht um den Dorsch! 
Das Angeln als solches - auf alle Fischarten wurde dort verboten, und das eben ohne eine wissenschaftliche haltbare Begründung. 

Zum Thema konkrete Fangquoten und deren Nutzen für den Fischbestand vielleicht noch ein kleiner Exkurs:
Die Quote für die Berufsfischerei auf Dorsch sollte sehr stark gesenkt werden - man hat dann überlegt wie man das verhindern kann und ist auf die Idee gekommen stattdessen Anglerfänge zu schätzen und diese Schätzungen zu nutzen um die Quotenkürzung für die Berufsfischerei abzumildern.

Durch das Baglimit verzichten Angler nun rein rechnerisch auf ca.900 Tonnen Dorsch - und Berufsfischer können dafür über 2000 Tonnen mehr fangen. 
Der Verzicht den Angler hier üben kommt NICHT dem Dorschbestand zu Gute sondern der EU-Berufsfischerei. 

Wer am Wochenende viel Zeit hat, der kann sich gerne mal die Podiumsdiskussion von der ersten Anglerdemo reinziehen:

[youtube1]VTpHliRB65c[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTpHliRB65c


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Netzebandt schrieb:


> Es geht zwar „nur“ um ein paar Zehntausend Angler, um einen schmalen Streifen an der Küste. Die Reportage:
> http://www.bild.de/…/dorsch_ostseereportage-53944084.bild.h…



Herzlich willkommen bei uns.
Freut mich, dass Du Dich als Autor hier meldest..
Finde ich klasse!!

Zur Richtigstellung (nur den Punkt, ansonsten weitgehend einig!)


> Es geht zwar „nur“ um ein paar Zehntausend Angler


Selbst wenn man den nicht anglerfreundlichen Quellen glaubt, waren das mal knapp 200.000 bevor die Politik anfing, den Angeltourismus zu schreddern..

Und das Potential bei mehr als 5 Mio. Anglern, das da wirtschaftlich drin steckt (Allensbach Werbeträgerstudie - da gehts um Geschäft für deren Kunden, daher verlässlichere Zahlen als von (schützer)interessengesteuert bezahlter "Wissenschaft" mit Schätzungen und "hochrechnen"), sollte man auch nicht unterschätzen. 

Leider haben fachfremde Journalisten oft keine Ahnung von der Materie und bemühen sich auch nicht drum, wie man auch hier sehen kann:
http://www.ln-online.de/Anzeigen/Die-Wirtschaft/Viel-Buerokratie-wenig-Fisch

Da wird zum Thema Quote und Baglimit erzählt, dass das "_was den Hobbyangler höchstens ein bisschen ärgert, für den Fischer die Frage aufwerfen würde, ob er davon noch eine Familie ernähren kann"_.

*Dazu die schlichten Fakten *(und da sieht man schon, wie man von Schützern, Politik und fachfremden Medien als Angler untergebuttert wird):
Erlös Meeresfischerei S-H (insgesamt, nicht nur Dorsch):
7,2 Millionen Euro.

Ähnliche Größenordnung wohl MeckPomm

Umsatz Angeltourismus Ostsee wird auf knappe 200 Mio. Euro vor Eingriff der faktenfreien und schützergetriebenen Politik mit schreddern des Angeltourismus geschätzt (und das von einem nicht anglerfreundlichen Thünen Institut)..

DAS sind die Fakten, die in einem gut recherchierten Artikel zum Thema genauso rein müssen, wie dass der Kampf von Anglerdemo ZUERST gegen ALLGEMEINE ANGELVERBOTE auf ALLE Arten in den Schutzgebieten geht und das weder faktisch noch politisch/rechtlich etwas mit dem Thema Dorsch, Dorschschutz, Baglimit und Quote zu tun hat.

*Das eine (Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt) *ist Sache des BMUB, die etwas umsetzen, was nie in natura2000 oder den Schutzzielen der Gebiete gefordert war:
Angelverbote!

ALLEINIGE Verantwortung Bundesrepublik, Hendricks(SPD)/BMUB!!

Dass ihr Staatssekretär Flasbarth ehemaliger NABU-Chef war, sei in Bezug auf Lobbyeinfluss nur am Rande erwähnt

*Das andere, Thema Dorsch, Dorschschutz, Dorschmanagement* ist eine Sache der Gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik, direkte Festlegung der EU mit Quoten etc..

Zuständig ist da in Deutschland BMEL (Schmidt, CSU), aber nur für Umsetzung, die Verordnung gilt aber DIREKT von der EU.

Und das hat REIN GAR NICHTS mit den Angelverboten zu tun!!!

Es wäre schön, wenn das auch Autoren der BILD aufgreifen und klar stellen könnten, wie hier gerade sowohl der "kleine Mann" (Angler wie kleine Angeltourismusbetriebe in großer Zahl in strukturschwachen Regionen) mutwillig geschädigt wird und gleichzeitig weder Schutz für die Gebiete erreicht wird (da weiter Fischerei rein darf, Bodenschätze gesucht, Beltquerungen  gebaut etc.), noch irgendwas für Dorschschutz getan wird.


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Was sie nicht sagt: Es gibt seitens der EU überhaupt keine Forderung nach einem Angelverbot. Man hätte diese Schutzzone genausogut ohne ein Angelverbot umsetzen können. Das Angelverbot wurde ausschließlich im Hendricks-Ministerium erdacht und erfunden - anstatt das wenigstens zuzugeben wird immer fälschlicherweise die EU vorgeschoben.



So können zum Beispiel Dänemark und Polen Schutzgebiete ohne Angelverbote ausweisen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> So können zum Beispiel Dänemark und Polen Schutzgebiete *ohne Angelverbote* ausweisen!





Komisch - sind die nicht auch in der EU?

Lügt also Hendricks und ihr Ministerium mit ihrem NABU-Lobbyisten Flasbarth als Staatssekretär, wenn die sagen, Europa wolle das?

Ist es also doch pure Anglerfeindlichkeit in Ministerium und SPD (die Partei trägt sie ja immer noch mit?)?

Wo bleibt die BILD; um diese Fakten öffentlich zu machen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Komisch - sind die nicht auch in der EU?



Zumindest sind sie in dem Teil der EU, der, wenn es um seine Bürger geht, die EU eben EU sein lassen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Brexit.. 

Vernünftiges Angeln bald nur noch in GB???

Thema für BILD?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Komisch - sind die nicht auch in der EU?
> 
> Lügt also Hendricks und ihr Ministerium mit ihrem NABU-Lobbyisten Flasbarth als Staatssekretär, wenn die sagen, Europa wolle das?



Und genau hier sind wir bei einem entscheidenden Punkt. Warum weisen alle möglichen Länder Schutzzonen aus, ohne gleichzeitig Angelverbote auszusprechen? Weil es bei denen kein Tierschutzgesetz und keine daraus resultierende Ansage "Angeln nur zum Zweck der Verwertung" gibt.

Ganze Horden Angler sind in den Niederlanden unterwegs, ohne das einer von denen vor hat, einen Fisch abzuschlagen. Gleiches Bild in GB usw.

Diesen Zusammenhang und die damit verbundenen Möglichkeiten müsste die Berichterstattung darstellen.


----------



## geomas (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

War denn in der Print-Ausgabe auch das* Foto „Blick in die Tonne” drin, mit der Bildunterschrift „In der Ostsee dürfen Hobby-Angler nur noch fünf Dorsche pro Tag und Angler fangen”? 

Das ist so die BILD, wie ich sie kenne.



*) siehe online-Artikel


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Hier noch für die geehrten Nichtangelfachjournalisten als Info, was andere EU-Länder wie Dänemark so alles Tolles aufstellen in/an der Ostsee - *zum Schutz von Fisch, Angeltourismus, Anglern UND Menschen! *

Für eure Recherche und zum verbreiten!!!
Gerne auch in der BILD...

Der dänische Weg: Förderung des Angeltourismus durch Schutz der Brackwasser-Hechte

Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum

*Nochmal zum Vergleich und als KRASSER GEGENSATZ, das anglerfeindliche Deutschland, das anglerfeindliche Schleswig Holstein:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Anglerdemo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So können zum Beispiel Dänemark und Polen Schutzgebiete *ohne Angelverbote* ausweisen!
> ...



Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Fakt ist, dass wir viele Menschen erreicht haben! Nach keinem Bericht bisher - egal ob Angela Merkel oder RTL oder NDR - hatte ich so viel positive private Resonanz!

Ob über WhatsApp, Telefon oder den Messenger- von allen Seiten gab es ein deutliches Daumen hoch.

So bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, dass wir mit der BILD den richtigen Schritt gegangen sind. Bestätigt wird das auch durch die Zugriffe auf unsere Fecebook- Seite.

Übrigens hat sich keiner Sorgen um den Dorsch gemacht, sondern hoffen alle, dass wir die Klage erfolgreich bestreiten #6.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Super!!!!


----------



## Hering 58 (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

In wie weit kann er uns helfen?
Ingo Gädechens (57, CDU) will das Verbotsgesetz kippen.Er ist gerade wieder für Ostholstein in den Bundestag gewählt worden.Und alle Lesen die Bild.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Er könnte mal seinen Landesverband wachrütteln, dass S-H ne Normenkontrolle anstrengt zum Beispiel..

aber inzwischen fürchte ich:
Ausser warmen Worten wird da nicht viel kommen.............


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ingo Gädechens von der CDU kämpft zwar als Bundestagsabgeordneter für Angler und gegen die Verbote!
> 
> Er sollte aber einfach mal den kurzen Dienstweg zu seiner CDU-Fraktion in der Regierung von  Schleswig Holstein nehmen!
> 
> ...


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Ingo ist unser treuer Unterstützer! Der kämpft für uns, aber auch seine Möglichkeiten sind begrenzt, leider!

In Berlin müssen die erst einmal sich selbst finden, da stehen wir Angler vermutlich aktuell ziemlich weit unten.

Nein, nur die (erfolgreiche) Klage kann das Meeresangeln dauerhaft an und auf der Ostsee retten.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Also nicht, wollte er mal mit ANGLERDEMO in die Bild.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Nein, nur die (erfolgreiche) Klage kann das Meeresangeln dauerhaft an und auf der Ostsee retten.


So ist das -  und die Verbanditen (DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm) schlafen trotzdem weiter und unterstützen ANGLERDEMO aktiv und tätig kein Stück!


----------



## Hering 58 (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ingo ist unser treuer Unterstützer! Der kämpft für uns, aber auch seine Möglichkeiten sind begrenzt, leider!
> 
> In Berlin müssen die erst einmal sich selbst finden, da stehen wir Angler vermutlich aktuell ziemlich weit unten.
> 
> Nein, nur die (erfolgreiche) Klage kann das Meeresangeln dauerhaft an und auf der Ostsee retten.



Warum unter stützen die Politiker ANGLERDEMO nicht?


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Ingo hat uns politisch sehr unterstützt und das tut er auch noch. Ich stehe regelmäßig - zuletzt gestern - mit ihm in Kontakt.

Auch als Privatperson hat er uns unterstützt!


----------



## Hering 58 (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ingo hat uns politisch sehr unterstützt und das tut er auch noch. Ich stehe regelmäßig - zuletzt gestern - mit ihm in Kontakt.
> 
> Auch als Privatperson hat er uns unterstützt!



Ach so ,wusste ich nicht.Danke #6


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ach so ,wusste ich nicht.Danke #6



Kein Problem!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Fakt ist einfach:
Verbände haben versagt.
Demnäxt Artikel zu Mailverkehr vom DAFV mit mir bez. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit - DESASTRÖS!!!!!!

*Da versagen im DAFV hochbezahlte Leute*, extra nen neuen Mitarbeiter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit eingestellt - ihr könnt euch auf Artikel von mir dazu freuen (auch wenns zum heulen ist)...

*Und Lars schafft es hier als unbezahlter Privatmann* die BILD einzuspannen und dass Thema weit über Anglerkreise hinaus zu pushen und in die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen.

Und es gibt echt immer noch Leute, die sich selber Angler nennen, die diesen DAFV und seine Abnickerverände bezahlen....

Bezahlt statt dessen ANGLERDEMO - die tun wenigstens was!!


----------



## kati48268 (24. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Konnte den Film noch nicht sehen oder die Pressemitteilungen checken, aber schon mal vorab:
"Großes Kino, Lars"! #6
Genau das richtige Instrument im Moment, breite Öffentlichkeit.
Nur so kann Druck aufrecht gehalten werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

So ist es!


----------



## punkarpfen (25. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Ich bin sicherlich nicht der größte Fan der Bildzeitung, aber der Bericht/Film sind ganz gut geworden. Es kommen alle Positionen zu Wort und es ist keine einseitige Meinungsmache! Der denkende Leser/Zuschauer wird daraus die richtigen Schlüsse ziehen. Lars und seine Mitstreiter haben wirklich großes geleistet und ich bin optimistisch, dass das Verbot gekippt wird. Etwas 'schwierig' finde ich die Darstellung des Thünen Instituts, dass es so schlecht um den Dorschbestand stehen soll. Der starke 2016er Jahrgang wird gar nicht genannt.
Das ganze Thema wäre evtl. einen Beitrag für den realen Irrsinn bei Extra3.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Das ganze Thema wäre evtl. einen Beitrag für den realen Irrsinn bei Extra3.


Gute Idee eigentlich!



und ansonsten stimme ich Dir (größtenteils) zu


----------



## punkarpfen (25. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Mir persönlich wäre es auch lieber gewesen, wenn man den einen oder anderen Redebeitrag direkt im Anschluss als alternative Wahrheit überführt hätte. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

jepp, haste recht...


----------



## zokker (25. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ... Genau das richtige Instrument im Moment, breite Öffentlichkeit. ...





punkarpfen schrieb:


> ...Der denkende Leser/Zuschauer wird daraus die richtigen Schlüsse ziehen. ...



Ihr seit ganz schöne Träumer ... :q


----------



## Franz_16 (25. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Mir haben gestern 2 Bekannte (1 Angler + 1 Nichtangler) auf Whatsapp jeweils ein Foto von der gestrigen Ausgabe der Bild geschickt mit Verweis auf den Dorschartikel - siehe Anhang 

Der Artikel scheint sie also irgendwie bewegt zu haben. Gut so.


----------



## geomas (25. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

@ Lars: erst mal ein herzliches Danke für Deinen Einsatz! Das ist ernst gemeint, die Zeilen weiter unten gehen absolut nicht in Deine Richtung.


... und jetzt meine persönliche Meinung zur Bild: Die würde bei der nächsten Gelegenheit auch ohne nur eine Sekunde zu zögern alle Angler gemeinsam in eine „gemischte Pfanne” hauen, falls sie über einen entsprechenden Aufhänger/Anlaß stolpern sollten.
Hauptsache Aufreger, schön krawallig verkauft. 
Will da auch gar nicht unken, aber kein Angler sollte denken, in der Bild einen Unterstützer fürs Leben gefunden zu haben ;-)


----------



## geomas (25. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Mir haben gestern 2 Bekannte (1 Angler + 1 Nichtangler) auf Whatsapp jeweils ein Foto von der gestrigen Ausgabe der Bild geschickt mit Verweis auf den Dorschartikel - siehe Anhang
> 
> Der Artikel scheint sie also irgendwie bewegt zu haben. Gut so.



Immerhin scheinen sie nicht das (in Zusammenhang mit der Bildunterschrift) furchtbare Tonnen-Foto verwendet zu haben, das noch im Online-Artikel war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



geomas schrieb:


> ... und jetzt meine persönliche Meinung zur Bild: Die würde bei der nächsten Gelegenheit auch ohne nur eine Sekunde zu zögern alle Angler gemeinsam in eine „gemischte Pfanne” hauen, falls sie über einen entsprechenden Aufhänger/Anlaß stolpern sollten.
> Hauptsache Aufreger, schön krawallig verkauft.
> Will da auch gar nicht unken, aber kein Angler sollte denken, in der Bild einen Unterstützer fürs Leben gefunden zu haben ;-)


Seh ich auch so.

Aber, und das sollte man NICHT vergessen:
*Momentan hilft BILD der Sache definitiv!!*

Danke dafür
Punkt.

Und was hilft der von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlte Verband, der DAFV, dessen Aufgabe das wäre, da für Öffentlichkeit und Lobbyarbeit zu sorgen?
RICHTIG!
NICHTS!!!
ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt - Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!


Denn hätten die Verbanditen in DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm als hauptbetroffene Verbände ihre Arbeit gemacht, wofür sie bezahlt werden, könnte Lars jetzt Angeln gehen und müsste nicht unbezahlt seine Freizeit für das Verbandsversagen opfern, um zu versuchen, das Schlimmste zu verhindern!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Und wieder auf der Start- Seite von Bild Online #6! Wir halten uns wacker :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Und wieder auf der Start- Seite von Bild Online #6! Wir halten uns wacker :vik:



ERSTKLASSIG

Umso schlimmer, wie das stimmt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und was hilft der von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlte Verband, der DAFV, dessen Aufgabe das wäre, da für Öffentlichkeit und Lobbyarbeit zu sorgen?
> RICHTIG!
> NICHTS!!!
> ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt - Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!
> ...


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Und man achte auf die Überschrift "Top- Videos". Da hat der Stefan wohl einen guten Job gemacht .


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Der hatte es ja leicht, mit so Leuten wie Dir vor der Kamera-  selbst die, welche bei Hendricks  erschreckt abschalten wollten kamen ja bei Dir und den anderen richtigen Anglern auf ihre Kosten ;-))

Ob Frau Dr. wieder nen Leserbrief schreibt???????


----------



## angler1996 (25. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der hatte es ja leicht, mit so Leuten wie Dir vor der Kamera- selbst die, welche bei Hendricks erschreckt abschalten wollten kamen ja bei Dir und den anderen richtigen Anglern auf ihre Kosten ;-))
> 
> Ob Frau Dr. wieder nen Leserbrief schreibt???????


 
 Viellicht schickt sie ja nen Durchschlag davon an die Dame 
 Ministerin geschäftsführend:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

;-))))


----------



## mirko.nbg (27. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Das was ich da eingefügt habe im Bezug auf den Dorschbestand und Entwicklung zeigt:
Der Bestand erholt sich automatisch. Es ist zu sehen, das ca alle 8-10 Jahre ein Jahrgang Jungdorsch fehlt. Aber der darauffolgende Jahrgang meistens so gut ist, das der Bestand sich schnell erholt.

Schaut mal im Board z.B Langeland 2008(Fänge genau so schlecht wie dieses Jahr)

Schaut mal im Board 2011(Gute fänge! Alles wieder i.O.)

Dieses "Phänomen" werden die "Naturschutzzonen" nicht auffangen.
Anbei noch dieses aus dem www!

Gruß Mirko


Startseite
Aktuelles
10. August 2017
                                       Die Ostsee-Bestände wurden aktualisiert, der Einschätzung des  ICES  von Ende Mai folgend.  
 Die meisten für den deutschen Markt bedeutenden Bestände sind in gutem Zustand, mit Ausnahme des Dorschs der westlichen Ostsee und des Herings der westlichen Ostsee,  die leider für die deutsche Fischerei von besonderer Bedeutung sind.  Für den Dorsch ist die Perspektive jedoch aufgrund des starken  2016er-Jahrgangs gut und eine Erholung bis 2019 möglich.  
 Der Fischereidruck für Sprotte, den größten Ostsee-Bestand, konnte  2016 in den grünen Bereich gesenkt werden, erstmals seit 1994.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

mir brauchste das nicht sagen, bin alt genug und hab das bereits das vierte Mal mitgemacht - Erklärs den "Wissenschaftlern" ...


----------



## Grünknochen (27. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Die schlimmsten Finger aus dieser gekauften Gilde sagen folgendes:
https://www.uni-kiel.de/pressemeldungen/index.php?pmid=2016-409-dorschbestand
https://www.hna.de/welt/kieler-experte-ostsee-wird-zu-warm-fuer-dorsch-zr-8398504.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Die schlimmsten Finger aus dieser gekauften Gilde sagen folgendes:
> https://www.uni-kiel.de/pressemeldungen/index.php?pmid=2016-409-dorschbestand



stimmt - die gehören zu den schlimmsten (die Stiftung "GEOMAR Helmholtz-Zentrum für Ozeanforschung Kiel" ist eine rechtsfähige Stiftung des öffentlichen Rechts des Landes Schleswig-Holstein - nix richtig freie Forschung etc.) - selbst vom anglerfeindlichen Thünen hört man schon, dass ab 2019/2020 der Dorsch wieder absolut in sicheren Grenzen sein soll.
Deine Kumpels schreiben dagegen, wenn man nicht gleich alles einstellt, wäre der Bestand 2019 zusammengebrochen...

Übliche giftGRÜNE Panikmache ohne Substanz in meinen Augen ..


----------



## Anglerdemo (27. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*

Die Meldungen sind von 2016, also vor bekanntwerden des starken Jahrgang 2016.

Also klar wiederlegt, dass die Ostsee nicht zu warm ist und der Bestand nicht zusammengeborchen ist !


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch!  ANGLERDEMO kämpft!*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Die Meldungen sind von 2016, also vor bekanntwerden des starken Jahrgang 2016.
> 
> Also klar wiederlegt, dass die Ostsee nicht zu warm ist und der Bestand nicht zusammengeborchen ist !



Du weisst doch, von wem das kommt...
#d#d#d

Kann man ernst nehmen, musses aber nicht...
:vik::vik::vik:


----------

